# i386, i486, i586 usw. ...



## Gabi (21. September 2003)

Hi,

was haben die Angaben "*i386, i486, i586 usw. ..."* wenn man sich ein
"rpm" downloadet ansich?

Und dann hätte ich noch eine Frage:
Die Soundkarte ist erkannt worden (SuSE 8.2), aber leider gibts dennoch keinen Sound!?
Was könnte da falsch gelaufen sein?

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## hulmel (21. September 2003)

I386, i486, i586 sind Prozessortypen von Intel (i586 = Pentium). Wird heutzutage als ia32 bezeichnet.
Kein Sound? Vielleicht zu Leise eingestellt.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (21. September 2003)

Hallo.

i386 etc. ist die Architektur des Prozessors.
i386 gilt für alle Intel-Kompatiblen Prozessoren die atm auf den Markt sind.
586 sollte der erste Pentium sein, 686 dann P2, wenn ich mich nicht vertue.

Wegen dem Sound-Problem. Womit willst du was abspielen? Bei XMMS ist evt. das falsche Output-Plugin ausgewählt.

Mfg,
Alex


----------



## Gabi (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hulmel _
> *i386, i486, i586 sind Prozessortypen von Intel (i586 = Pentium). Wird heutzutage als ia32 bezeichnet.
> *




Hi hulmel,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Hmm ... also wenn i586 ein Pentium ist, was ist dann i386?
Bei mir steht "Architektur i386", habe aber einen Pentium 550Mhz (alt, ich weis).

Schöne Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Gabi (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alexander Schuc _
> *Hallo.
> 
> i386 etc. ist die Architektur des Prozessors.
> ...



Hi Alex,

nach dem hätte ich die Bezeichnung i786 (Pentium III). hmm ...

Das mit dem Sound ist so eine Sache. Beim einlesen von KDE kommt doch ein Sound, also die Startmelodie ... die kommt nicht .... es kommt eigendlich gar nichts.

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Alexander Schuc (21. September 2003)

Eventuell wird der Soundserver von KDE nicht gestartet, müsstest mal im Kontrollzentrum nachschauen.

Das mit den Architekturbezeichnungen.
i386 ist die Architektur des 80386ers sozusagen, und auf dem bauen die Befehlssätze der heutigen Prozessoren noch immer auf, bzw. dieser wurde immer nur erweitert.
Der p3 muss nicht zwangsläufig ein 786er sein, kann ich dir atm auch nicht sagen, hatte ich auch nie.
Das sind nur grobe Erläuterungen, könnte auch sein das ich etwas falsch liege.

Mfg,
Alex


----------



## Festus (3. Oktober 2003)

Nochwas zu der ixxx Sache .

Oftmals werden ausrangierte Rechner genommen um noch irgendwelche Serverdienste zur Verfügung zu stellen. Da gut konfigurierte 'Linux-Büchsen' sehr 
ressorcenschonend laufen hann man z.B. ohne Probleme einen Mail- oder Newsserver auf einer Uraltkiste laufen lassen. Aber vorsicht ! Die Mindestvoraussetzung für einen Linuxrechner ist ein Intel 80386er oder kompatibeler Prozessor. Der Versuch Linux auf einem 80286er PC zu installieren scheitert, der Prozessor kann den Befehlssatz nicht interpretieren !
Da auch die Linux-Programme immer anspruchsvoller werden geben die ixxx-Nummern die unterste Leistungsgrenze des zu verwendenden Prozessors an.
Zum Vergleich: Stellt euch Windows XP auf einem i486/DX2 Prozessor mit 50MHz
Taktfrequenz und 16MB Hauptspeicher vor ( Standard 1994 ).
Grausssssssssss
Ansonsten ist eure liste Richtig !
Hoffe ich konnte etwas zum Verständnis beitragen.

Have a lot of fun

Festus


----------



## JoelH (4. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

zu den rpms:
Damit ist gemeint welches mindestanforderungen die pakete haben. Auf einem pIII laäuft eigentlich alles ab 386 , wenn du aber eienn 486 hast kannste kein 586 Paket verwenden.

Zum Soundproblem, da hast du wohl dass selbe Problem wie ich. Es liegt bei mir am Artsserver , dieser muss ausgeschaltete werden bevor man zB. ReelPlayer oder so anschaltet. Ich weiss nicht warum, hab mich auch nicht weiter darum gekümmert. Aber wenn ich den Artserver im KDE Kontrollzentrum ausschalte gehen die anderen Programme ohne Probleme.


----------



## oezer (5. Oktober 2003)

installiere mal den Alsa Paket dann sollte es zumindestens funktionieren wenn du beim bsp. output für xmms diesen plugin dann verwendest.

zu i386 können wir PC user ohne bedenken zugreifen, die unterscheidung ist meistens nötig da unix/linux meistens auch für PPC, Risc und einigen SGI rechnern läuft. i386 aufwärst heisst nur für normal intel basierte PCs.


----------

